# System Six photo gallery



## gabollini (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey you system six folks, how about let's have a thread of our own with pics and discussion of one of the most interesting, innovative, and stiffest race bikes Cannondale has ever built. Also, not to mention, made in the USA, or so it says on the rear seat stays. Pictures coming.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Here is my 07 system six and glad still have it won't give this bike up any time soon.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lookin good Zamboni, you always build some sweet rides


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I rode the super six most of the time but took this back up bike out once a month still one the best bike Cannondale ever built.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Havent got a pic of my System 6 yet but can tell you that I bought it as a second (or 3rd, or 4th, dont know) hand frame to be used on rainy days or once every now and then. Built it up and sat on the garage for months with no use until one day I decided to take it out for a training ride.
WOW man!! what a ride....Super solid ride, glued to the ground, super stiff front end. I thought I was getting a "rainy day" bike....now I have trouble deciding which is my "good bike" between my Super 6 and the System. 
Will take a pic and post as soon as I can


----------



## gabollini (Nov 27, 2005)

*My Barloworld system six*

A couple of my photos didn't upload for some reason, will get those later. But, this bike is my "go to" in a race, in a hilly century, or just for training. Rugged, stiff, and bullet proof. Have a caad 10, Evo, and a 2011 Pina Paris, but seem to always go back to the System for group rides if I know it will be fast. Just a super bike. Spinergy's; well, not so much, but I've got other wheels. These just seem to look good on her.


----------



## gabollini (Nov 27, 2005)

*better pic of system six*

OK, that's a better picture. In fact, getting ready to ride about 4 hrs in sunny, 70 degree Columbus, GA on Ft Benning. Just very lucky to have the nice weather here for now.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

System6 is my favorite road bike (especially in the black-green liquigas color scheme). 
I wish Cannondale decides to bring it back to life sometime soon.

Handmade in Taiwan is fine with me


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

CAADEL said:


> I wish Cannondale decides to bring it back to life sometime soon.
> 
> Handmade in Taiwan is fine with me


That's an interesting comment. Makes me wonder if a bike company has ever revived a frame from the past.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Serial number Rxxxxx" indicates it was made in 2006. The System Six never ceases to impress me each time I ride it. Push the pedals and it just goes.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

fun2none said:


> Serial number Rxxxxx" indicates it was made in 2006. The System Six never ceases to impress me each time I ride it. Push the pedals and it just goes.


Very nice.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

here is mine, I'm trying to get a CAAD10 in the same color scheme, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

is the 2006 BB30? Are they all BB30?


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's mine, sadly it didn't make it.
View attachment 269753


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Here's mine. 2012 SuperSix EVO 2 SRAM Red was a demo, Picked it up about 2 months ago. Was going to use the 10 year old Trek 2300 as my winter bike, but this EVO is such a pleasure to ride, the Trek will probably never get used again.

OOPS, ME BAD. I MISREAD THE SYSTEMSIX NAME ON THE THREAD


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

bousson said:


> Here's mine. 2012 S*uper*Six EVO ...


Nope!  You need more aluminum and far less carbon in the rear triangle for a qualified picture in this thread! :thumbsup:

--- --- ---



metoou2 said:


> That's an interesting comment. Makes me wonder if a bike company has ever revived a frame from the past.


I'd love a new generation of a revived System6 as something like half CAAD10 half Supersix EVO for the rear and front triangle respectively. :idea:


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lil Dale said:


> Here's mine, sadly it didn't make it.


So what happened? 
Was your frame warrantied and the local shop was told to cut her up?


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Highlighted in her own thread, but here's a few more...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

skaruda_23 said:


> Highlighted in her own thread, but here's a few more...


This was my favorite color for systems six. Nice bike.


----------



## fourgasm (Jan 24, 2012)

I like that bike, nice color


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> So what happened?
> Was your frame warrantied and the local shop was told to cut her up?


Yes, back in 08, the old corrosion issue before they realized it was mostly cosmetic, replaced by an 08 which as you know was not Hi-Mod anymore(how they were able to keep price in check in 08) so I sold it, after a while I missed it so I bought another 07 which I still have.
Actually the rep crushed it and I cut it up, he kept the BB.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

My former System Six. I turned it in due to the corrosion and I kind of regret it. I know my current Super Six is lighter and supposedly stiffer, but it lacks the character of the System.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lil Dale said:


> Yes, back in 08, the old corrosion issue before they realized it was mostly cosmetic, replaced by an 08 which as you know was not Hi-Mod anymore(how they were able to keep price in check in 08) so I sold it, after a while I missed it so I bought another 07 which I still have.
> Actually the rep crushed it and I cut it up, he kept the BB.


I had a 1994 (2.8) crit frame with thousands of miles. It was that deep midnight blue. Had to send the frame to PA after a crack showed up. 

I wish I could have kept the downtube or just some piece of it. A lot of miles and a lot of memories in that frame.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have several 'Dales but no System. Starting to get jealous. 

Briefly owned a red and black System. Bought it cheap to get the wheels off it. Pieced it out and sold it on the Bay. The buyer was very glad to get it and it is now getting some good use.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

My former System.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

former.............meaning it doesn't look like this anymore?
or former......you sold it off?

Looks really good in the pic you posted.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Sold it for a Cervelo S2. Almost got a Super Six...but decided not to. Its been a year, and so far I don't regret the Cervelo...but I do miss the System.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I had one for a week or so. I bought it to scavenge the wheels and make a profit. It didn't fit me or otherwise I would still have it.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

*2007 Cannondale SystemSix - Rare Helen's Cycles/LaGrange*

I usually upgrade my bikes every few years - but Cannondale is one exception, simply because their older, pre-Dorel bikes were absolute works of functioning art. OP - thanks for starting another thread, dedicated to this incredible bike. Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica, CA told me there is only 13 of these LaGrange Velo team bikes ever sold:


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've seen this pic before.............still looks good!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

For those wanting to join the System club or maybe add to their current stable.

This one is 56 cm, clean and has no reserve. If it doesn't sell at the opening price, contact the seller and make an offer outside of e-Bay. Just be sure and wait until the auction is over. He is obviously willing to let it go at $799.00 + shipping. So you could possibly get it for 9% less. 9% is the fee that e-Bay will take from the sale of the bike. 


Cannondale System Six Team SI 56cm Carbon Ultegra Made USA Low Miles No Reserve | eBay


----------



## alanw2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

My 2007 System 









A pure racing machine! Galvanic corrosion got it after 22,000 km, otherwise I'd still be riding this dragster.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice, I'd love to see a pic of the corrosion and what Cannondale replaced it with


----------



## gabollini (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone on this forum know if there were issues with galvanic corrosion on system six bikes that were painted? I haven't had any on my Barloworld red...yet. I know about the Systems and Six 13's. In fact, my C'dale store in Columbus, GA replaced my original raw aluminum Six 13 w/ another Six 13 (in red), which eventually was replaced w/ a CAAD 10 due to what was probably galvanic corrosion. . There was really nothing wrong w/ those frames; the corrosion just looked awful and dangerous, but my understanding was that it was harmless.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Corrosion was harmless and only affected the bare clear coated frames. The painted frames did not have the problem


----------



## spinnekop (Jul 14, 2008)

View attachment 273385
View attachment 273386
View attachment 273387


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

spinnekop said:


> View attachment 273385
> View attachment 273386
> View attachment 273387





> vBulletin Message
> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


your links aren't workin


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

AvantDale said:


> Sold it for a Cervelo S2. Almost got a Super Six...but decided not to. Its been a year, and so far I don't regret the Cervelo...but I do miss the System.


How was the Cervelo compare to System Six?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

zamboni said:


> How was the Cervelo compare to System Six?


I liked my 2007 SystemSix/Shimano Dura Ace _*better*_ than my 2011 Cervelo S2/SRAM Red. YMMV....


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

zamboni said:


> How was the Cervelo compare to System Six?


I honestly don't feel that much of a difference in performance. Front end and bottom bracket feel the same to me.

The only issue that I had with my System was the back end. It was too stiff. Cornering at speed is scary of you hit some uneven pavement. I find the S2 is smoother in that aspect. I also coast faster downhill in a tuck on the Cervelo. 

Here's my S2


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

What is a good stem upgrade for the System6? My 100mm OEM stem is 10mm too long and I cannot seem to find a 90mm System6 stem anywhere. Do they exist? Anyways, I finally found a 30mm conical stem spacer(System6)....after looking for nearly seven months. 

I'm looking at Zipp, FSA and any others?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Zac,

I believed mine came with the 90mm stem.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

That's interesting. I have one of them and I was unaware of the fact  The wonders of Ebay. Originally I wasn't very fond of the paint scheme, but it's grown on me.


----------



## maximus_73 (Dec 13, 2012)

My 2008 Systemsix...


----------



## digiadaamore (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is my '07 System
View attachment 275128


Chorus alloy group(my favorite)
Thomson Elite
Sram Red Cannondale crank
Deda Cockpit
Bianchi celeste selle smp
and easton velomax training wheels


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

maximus_73 said:


> My 2008 Systemsix...



Bellissimo!


----------



## maximus_73 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm a bit lost, and need some expert advise. I have liquigas color - see my above post, and the serial number starts with an "S"(Sxxxx.) The letter indicates it made in 2007 but when I look at others 2007 version the headtube is painted not completely black; it has a bit of green on top of the headtube. BTW, my version is BB30 bottom bracket. So is my 2007 or 2008 version?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

The prefix "S" denotes your System Six is the 2007 Hi-Mod model:

Vintage Cannondale - Information and Help

Only Hi-Mods were the 2006-2007 System Six models. They went to low-modulus carbon, as a budgetary move(they were LOSING $$$) during the 2008 model year.

Yours is the real deal. I believe certain Euro Cannondales has a slight deviation of livery and colors...


----------



## maximus_73 (Dec 13, 2012)

Zachariah said:


> The prefix "S" denotes your System Six is the 2007 Hi-Mod model:
> 
> Vintage Cannondale - Information and Help
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## digiadaamore (Aug 7, 2012)

digiadaamore said:


> Here is my '07 System
> View attachment 275128
> 
> 
> ...


Updated with new campy Zonda's
View attachment 279708


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 29, 2013)

Subscribed. My System Six is just a frame and fork right now. I picked it up on Craigslist and am in the process of planning a build. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's the frame I recently found on Craigslist. I'm working on the parts list.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Mudinyeri said:


> Here's the frame I recently found on Craigslist. I'm working on the parts list.


Nice frame set can't wait to see the complete bike.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Mudinyeri said:


> Here's the frame I recently found on Craigslist. I'm working on the parts list.


That's the 2008 non-Hi-Mod frame. I have a rear derailleur hanger, I believe...


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 29, 2013)

zamboni said:


> Nice frame set can't wait to see the complete bike.


You and me both! 

Thanks for the offer, Zachariah.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> The prefix "S" denotes your System Six is the 2007 Hi-Mod model:
> 
> Vintage Cannondale - Information and Help
> 
> ...


I think 2007 was the first model year of the SystemSix?


----------

